# Alert !!! : Fraud from a USA women called "Marcia Browning"



## calvinfan (Jul 12, 2010)

Recently, a women called *Marcia Browning*, from Houston Texas USA, who contact me for puzzles by msn. End up, she wanna buy 6 pcs powerball from me. *Maybe she got my contact information from this forum or ebay. All sellers here, please be alerted.*

Detail case as below,
1. *Mrs Marcia Browning* said to buy 6 pcs powerball from me urgently, and pay me HKD 2200 using oversea RBC ROYAL BANK’s money transfer system. 
2. I received an email from RBC ROYAL BANK, say that she has paid the money HKD 2200. I need to post the product by EMS and reply the bank the tracking number, then I can get the money. 
3. Then, I did the postage and sent the EMS receipt to the email, [email protected]. But, no email and no payment approval from your bank. Of course, no money has been pumped into my bank account.
*4. Mrs Marcia Browning contact me again, say the RBC ROYAL BANK can only transfer HKD 7500. So, I need to pay her HKD 5300 by western union. Only after that, I shall receive the money in total HKD 7500. *

*This is a serious Fraud !*
She said she owns a GYM and a sport center for this time, buying the powerballs for her students. She is a Christian and she will not lie to me. 
*Will anyone here pay her HKD 5300 by western union so sa to get the HKD 7500 on this case ?
Anyway to stop this cheater to keep seting the serious Fraud to others ?*

Her shipping address : 
Name :James Enem
Address : 11770 westheimer Road Apartment 106
City : Houston
State : Texas
Country : USA
Zip code : 77077 
Telephone : 81015585150

Email from the bank : **RBC ROYAL BANK TRANSFER CONFIRMATION**
‏Congratulations! Congratulations!! Congratulations!!!

We are honored to inform you that we have received and confirmed your full The Payment placed by "Marcia Browning" of your item to have a RBC Royal Bank® Cheque sent to you has been successfully processed and has consequently been APPROVED. The financial details of the transaction are stated :

*FINANCIAL DETAILS*
----------------------------------------
AUCTION AMOUNT : $2200.00 HKD
NUMBER OF ITEM : 6 Units
ITEM : Commodities
SHIPPING FEE : Included 
-------------------------------------------------
TOTAL : $2200.00 HKD
------------------------------------------------- 
..........
The transfer has been processed and approved and the funds has been debited to the buyer's account, but it shall not be credited to your account until you SHIP the product and send the shipping tracking number to us at this e-mail address: [email protected] , so that we can be sure that the transaction will be safe, we are doing this to protect both the buyer and seller from fraud and the system is being used in compliance with the Consumer Protection Program.

RBC Royal Bank Online Money Transfer are a safe,convenient and economical alternative to sending cash through the mail, RBC Royal Bank helps build strong communities by helping people achieve their dreams. We reach for higher standards every day, in everything we do for our customers, our shareholders, our associates and our communities, upon which the future prosperity of our company rests. If you have questions,Please contact our online customer care services at: [email protected]

Sincerely,
©RBC Royal Bank, 1995 -2010. All rights reserved.

Kenneth D.. 
Chairman, CEO and President
© 2010, RBC Financial Group.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 12, 2010)

sounds like a classic case of internet fraud, I can pay you, but you have to pay me first lol.

This will probably get moved/deleted (speedcubing discussion?)/specific people


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2010)

Postin her address. Awesome.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Postin her address. Awesome.



+1


----------



## Feryll (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe SaberSlash49 can go beat her up.


----------



## shelley (Jul 12, 2010)

I doubt that's the scammer's actual address (note how the names don't match up), just an accomplice or some mailing address she has access to.



calvinfan said:


> *Will anyone here pay her HKD 5300 by western union so sa to get the HKD 7500 on this case ?*



You don't get how this scam works, do you? You are not going to see that money, ever. She's just trying to scam more money from you.

*To avoid scams like these, do your business through a trusted institution set up to handle online transactions. Stick to PayPal or eBay and beware of strange emails promising money.*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2010)

It seems like this should be somewhat fixable. You should forward the message you got from Marcia Browning directly to RBC Royal Bank, and ask if her comment that they can only transfer HKD 7500 is correct. From their message, it sounds like that is incorrect (it looks like they're ready to send you the HKD 2200), and she is probably lying. If so, then they can contact her and let her know that she needs to change her story. If it is correct, perhaps they can work out an equitable way to make it all work out.

In any event, I'd contact the bank next and let them know what her story is, and see what they do. I'm sure they don't want to be involved in any fraudulent dealings, so you'd think they'd try to work with you to get it corrected.


----------



## JMember (Jul 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> I doubt that's the scammer's actual address (note how the names don't match up), just an accomplice or some mailing address she has access to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He knows that I believe


----------



## Samania (Jul 12, 2010)

MOB MOB MOB MOB! >=D

[email protected]


----------



## shelley (Jul 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It seems like this should be somewhat fixable. You should forward the message you got from Marcia Browning directly to RBC Royal Bank, and ask if her comment that they can only transfer HKD 7500 is correct. From their message, it sounds like that is incorrect (it looks like they're ready to send you the HKD 2200), and she is probably lying. If so, then they can contact her and let her know that she needs to change her story. If it is correct, perhaps they can work out an equitable way to make it all work out.
> 
> In any event, I'd contact the bank next and let them know what her story is, and see what they do. I'm sure they don't want to be involved in any fraudulent dealings, so you'd think they'd try to work with you to get it corrected.



Aside from the name, I don't think RBC Royal Bank is actually involved. [email protected] doesn't look like a legit email address and the email doesn't sound at all like an email from a bank.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like this should be somewhat fixable. You should forward the message you got from Marcia Browning directly to RBC Royal Bank, and ask if her comment that they can only transfer HKD 7500 is correct. From their message, it sounds like that is incorrect (it looks like they're ready to send you the HKD 2200), and she is probably lying. If so, then they can contact her and let her know that she needs to change her story. If it is correct, perhaps they can work out an equitable way to make it all work out.
> ...



Oh, oops. Yeah, looks like bad news.

In that case, I'm glad you posted address and phone number. Pity it's probably just a drop point, though, so it probably won't do you much good.


----------



## calvinfan (Jul 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like this should be somewhat fixable. You should forward the message you got from Marcia Browning directly to RBC Royal Bank, and ask if her comment that they can only transfer HKD 7500 is correct. From their message, it sounds like that is incorrect (it looks like they're ready to send you the HKD 2200), and she is probably lying. If so, then they can contact her and let her know that she needs to change her story. If it is correct, perhaps they can work out an equitable way to make it all work out.
> ...


I have contacted the RBC Royal Bank and sent email to them at [email protected] . Till now, none reply me.


----------

